# Bands breaking too quickly



## KnivesandRubber

I have a with problem flat bands, Every time I make a single layer bandset for target shooting, they break within hours, when I have only shot it maybe 10-20 times. It always breaks at where it connects to the pouch. Its not that I did not tighten the string or rubber bands enough, its just that it always snaps there. I thought it was because the roller cutter I was using was not sharp enought and that it wiggled around a bit, which cause inaccurate and small tears in the rubber. I got a new one and it cut perfectly, but even then I'm still having the same problem. the band snaps at the same place! it is incredibly frustrating. I'm sorry that I can't provide any pictures now, but if you understand and have had similar problems, please share. Thanks!


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

What Sort of bands and what colour or thickness are we talking about, what material do you use to tie them. Do you normally use an over the top style band or other.

please advise and we'll see if we can help


----------



## bullseyeben!

Hi mate, if using flat bands I suggest the vwrap and tuck tie, but tie your pouch end with a softer resistance colour than being shot with..


----------



## KnivesandRubber

I use the over the top method. And I use the wrap tuck and tie method, but it always breaks at the part where the bands connect to the pouch, just in front of the string or rubberband. The thickness is probably around the same thick ness as thera band blue, but I have had the same problem with a single layer of theraband yellow when i first started shooting. Please help.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

Im only new to thisbut i would say this...

The pouch may be too big for the fork spacing so every time you shoot the connection point takes a beating against the forks. Try using a smaller pouch and if that is not a possibility then try a forward flick of the wrist to help the pouch completely clear the forks during the shot. it only takes one fork slap and a mini tear occurs and then within a couple shots the bands break as the tear widens.

i Hope this info helps


----------



## bullseyeben!

Try longer cut, with tb blue ill use double layer, 25mm wide at 9" effective on the slack.. aka once tied. Longer bands put less strain at the ties ..


----------



## newconvert

bullseyeben! said:


> Hi mate, if using flat bands I suggest the vwrap and tuck tie, but tie your pouch end with a softer resistance colour than being shot with..


 BB, i love this little shooter but cant find it in the shared designs?

on the subject of pouch tears could you be too tight on your pouch tie, if so it would cut through the bands. since you are compressing the bands they act to hold each other from slipping, if to much pressure than they will be cut by the binder.


----------



## NaturalFork

Make sure your fork tips are smooth. Make sure that you are not giving it too extreme a taper. If you could post a picture of what they look like tied it may help.

Nothing is more frustrating than wanting to shoot and breaking bands left and right.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

If you are shooting a die cut Chinese slingshot, it could be the fork tips doing it. The pouch pushes the rubber into the tips and bruises it right in front of the pouch tie, Larger shot at a slower speed will usually help. A through the middle style or a Saunders over the top style with ramps will help. These styles let the bands slide off of the tips instead of running into them. If you are shooting a Chinese style slingshot a little file work and polishing the tips rounded somewhat will also help. Notice the nice rounded tips in the picture above by Bullseyeben. A little silicon grease will also help. Here is my video that shows how to apply it. -- Tex


----------



## Charles

All of the others have given very good advice and suggestions. The only other suggestion I would make would be to try cuffs of very small diameter Chines tubes instead of ties ... the 1745 stuff is quite good.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker

My guess is that you are tying them too tight at the pouch. Maybe stretching them too much during the tie. Lighten up a bit.


----------



## cheese

or you could capture a fairy and wish that your bands will never break.


----------



## M.J

Charles said:


> All of the others have given very good advice and suggestions. The only other suggestion I would make would be to try cuffs of very small diameter Chines tubes instead of ties ... the 1745 stuff is quite good.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


This is the only way I tie bands now. Love it!


----------



## KnivesandRubber

Thanks for the input! I'll try tying the bands looser as well as the small cuffs of chinese tubing. I've put a double layer rubber on and I'm gonna see how long that lasts.


----------



## cheese

glad i could help... but i didnt really say anything did i?


----------



## filipino_saltik

i have the same problem in the past.. so did some reading and find out that , im cutting the bands to short for my draw, im over killing the bands in some sense so i partly cut it longer and walahhhh .. it lasted long enough for me to change them before it breaks because it felt like it have lost most of its juice.. hope it helps.


----------



## WILD BILL

My latex bands tends to break quite quickly also. They are breaking on the inside band,just in front of the pouch tie. I will make some changes to my technique.

Is it better to use cotton string for the pouch tie or latex strips??

As far as draw length goes, I have have to use an Archer's draw and anchor point at my cheek. My draw length is 31". Should I set the band length to have some stretch left at full draw or cut them to be at full elongation at full draw??


----------



## Tex-Shooter

The faster you shoot (smaller shot) and more you stretch the rubber out, the shorter the life. Also I can't say it enough; rough tips cause bands to break at the pouch also. Any pouch ties also shorten band life. That is why Saunders bands last so long (no pouch ties and their ramp configuration). I like leather pouches, so I tie my flat bands on pouches. You should get about 500 shots on an OTT slingshot with my band sets, if you tips are real smooth and you are shooting at about 180 fps. You should get quite a bit more if shooting through the middle and the tips are real smooth. Tubes will usually last longer than flats, but that is somewhat do to the fact that they don't perform quite as well. We tested small tubes in 1991 and found out that they will out perform large tubes, but no one went to them then. I have not tested tubes with ties against tubes with cuffs, but the cuffs will add a little weight. By the way I like the way "Gamekeeper" says a real truth. "The easiest way to get more power from a slingshot is to increase the shot weight". You can go from 38 cal. to 44 cal. and almost double the foot pounds of energy. That will also increase band life. -- Tex


----------



## Flatband

Knives and Rubber,do you use a tapered cut on your bands? Try a straight cut and lengthen them a 1/2". You don't really need a tapered band cut for targets. Straight cuts will last longer then tapereds. Go to the next heavier ammo and that will also help to make the set last longer. Flatband


----------



## Performance Catapults

WTBJR said:


> Is it better to use cotton string for the pouch tie or latex strips??
> 
> As far as draw length goes, I have have to use an Archer's draw and anchor point at my cheek. My draw length is 31". Should I set the band length to have some stretch left at full draw or cut them to be at full elongation at full draw??


I use #12 catfish dropline (72lb), and you can pick it up at Walmart. Never had a problem using this line. 
I always set my bands so there is some draw left. If you have it set up to max out when you draw back, not only will your bands break and tear prematurely, your shots will be more erratic as well.


----------



## KnivesandRubber

Thanks Flatband! I think I'll try that. I have also realised that the string does not need to be tightened so much, that just a nice sharp thug keeps it secure enough and does not cause tearing.


----------



## WILD BILL

I have been using synthetic sinew on the two band sets and so far I do like. One set is tied to a Tex field set and the other a double 3/4x3/4 x 73/4. I have the Tex set tied on my Recurve hunter and the other to my Antler. I have about 1200 shots with no sign of weakness or wear.

The synthetic sinew is very light and , since it has a wax content, it ties, and holds really well, The sinew can be split for an even lighter set up.


----------

